# die Wohnung



## herrkeinname

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen _el apartamento/el piso_ und_ la habitación/el cuarto_ erklären?


----------



## belisario

Ich finde _el piso_ viel mehr umgangsprachlich als _el apartamento_, aber die Bedeutung ist das gleiche.

Beim Sprechen sagen wir meistens _piso_, in den Zeitungsanzeigen liest man in der Regel _apartamento_.

_La habitación_ ist eher nur für Personen und _el cuarto_ kann für Personen aber auch für Werkzeuge oder irgendwas anderes sein.

_Mi habitación_ ist das gleiche wie _mi cuarto_, und so ist auch z.B. mit _la habitación de mi abuela _und _el cuarto de __mi abuela_,aber man würde nicht sagen _la habitación de las herramientas _oder _la habitación de la tele_ sondern _el cuarto de las herramientas_ oder _el cuarto de la tele_.


----------



## Anari

Ich denke, dass piso und apartamento nicht das gleiche sind.
Du kannst sagen:
Yo voy al apartamento de mi abuela.
Es wurde merkwürdig sein, wenn du sagst "Yo voy al piso de mi abuela.", und du beziehst   dich auf ihre Wohnung.

(Korrigiert mir bitte, wenn ich Fähler mache. Ich spreche nicht so gut Deutsch.)


----------



## belisario

Meiner Meinung nach besteht der Unterschied nur im Gebrauch, da die zwei Wörter sich auf die gleiche Idee beziehen (die Wohnung).

Ich kann nur antworten, was bei mir gesagt würde  En ese caso, en España diríamos casi exclusivamente "voy a casa de mi abuela", tenga ésta la forma que tenga.


----------



## ANTÍA

Ich denke dass:

apartamento ist ein kleine Wohnung. 

El apartamento hat einen Schlafzimmer und eine Küche und einen kleinen Badezimmer.

El piso hat einen ( oder anderes) Schlafzimmer, einen Badezimmer, einen Wonhzimmer eine Küche etc...


Cuarto und habitación sind gleich.

Aber wir können cuarto de estar (Wohnzimmer), cuarto de baño (Badezimmer ), dormitorio (Schlafzimmer ) sagen, aber auch allgemein wir sagen habitación.

Ich weiss wenig deutsch.


----------



## Spharadi

"Apartamento" wird eher in Lateinamerika gebraucht,  "piso" vornehmlich in Spanien. Beide Begriffe bedeuten eine Wohnung. Wobei "piso", glaube ich,  eine Konnotation von Eigentunswohnung hat.  Mi tio tiene un piso (Mein Onkel hat eine Wohnung), damit wird angedeutet, dass er auch der Besitzer ist.
_La habitación/el cuarto: Beide Begriffe bedeuten Zimmer, wobei " H__abitación" kann nur ein Wohnzimmer sein (__"habitación" kommt aus dem Verb __"habitar" ---> wohnen). Cuarto kann auch ein Wohnzimmer sein aber auch alle Art von Zimmern welche nicht bewohnt werden. Z.B.  cuarto de espera--> Wartezimmer;  cuarto de baño --> Badezimmer, usw.    
_


----------



## Ursi21

Anari said:


> Es wurde merkwürdig sein, wenn du sagst "Yo voy al piso de mi abuela.", und du beziehst dich auf ihre Wohnung.
> 
> (Korrigiert mir bitte, wenn ich Fähler mache. Ich spreche nicht so gut Deutsch.)


 
Es *wäre *merkwürdig, wenn du *sagen würdest* .......

Korrigiert *mich *(Akkusativ) bitte, wenn ich *Fehler* mache.
Noch besser:  Korrigiert bitte meine Fehler / Bitte korrigiert meine Fehler.

Übrigens ist dein Deutsch gar nicht schlecht!


----------

